
128-bit Storage: Are you high? (2004) - rubyn00bie
https://blogs.oracle.com/bonwick/128-bit-storage:-are-you-high
======
rubyn00bie
I really liked the final sentence:

> Thus, fully populating a 128-bit storage pool would, literally, require more
> energy than boiling the oceans.

And that's after the ludicrous amount of mass you'd need to just have the
data.

